# Endoscopy on Fri.



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Be thinking of me on Fri., when I have my repeat endoscopy. 1) I am a wee bit afraid of the results (lots of polyps in the stomach, and the hospital lost the biopsy after the last endoscopy); 2) Last time, I woke up during the procedure, my heart went nutty, and I was quite sick with chills and aches after the procedure.See ya later!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

My heart will be with you on Friday. I know this is not easy for you.







Sending positive energy and my prayers.







Hugs, Vikee


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, vikee.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Jan, I didn't forget. Will be thinking of you and sending all I can for you.Post when you feel up to it!







Vikee


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

well... it's friday, and i'm thinkin about you







I had a bad experience with my second endoscopy, so I can sympathize with you... hopefully this one will go smoothly for ya though... *random thought* this website should add a "get well cards" section... with how many of us get sick, it would probably get used quite frequently...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

good idea kinetic, and thanks!thanks again, vikee. your thoughts worked. been home 3 hours; still very groggy but snuck away to pc briefly. went better this time: no chills (but a few aches), no very nutty heart! barely remember anything, including the throat spray. took out all my larger stomach polyps this time (3rd time for removing polyps), and we will hope they don't lose the biopsy this time. they are probably benign....here's hoping.







Edit: I take that back....I did get some chills and then fever and aches. not a happy camper. have to monitor myself here and my have to call a doctor tonight.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Guess you spoke to soon! So sorry you don't feel well.







Hope you are feeling better when you see this post.Sending you more positive energy as you recover!







Vikee


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

HipJan - check your email







hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks again, vikee. 







and thanks, kinetic, for your wishes and for the nice e-card!! has made my day! and sorry you felt yucky after your last procedure too.I started to feel better before bedtime, and when I woke up on Saturday, I felt a lot better except for still being tired. so, luckily, I didn't have to call the on-call doctor on Friday night. now, I'm just back to my "normal" other pain! will get the biopsy results in 2-3 days (here's hoping that the little growths are again all hyperplastic - not precancerous).


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

You're welcome HipJan







I know it's always nice to have a day brightener like that so I try to pass it along when I can







There's nothing like a smile or laugh to make your day better







I do need to track down a good ecard site though... but I should at least do *some* work today


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Jan, so glad you're feeling better...well, back to the old pain is not really so good.Hope the biopsy comes back with news of something that can be fixed for good! Let us know what happens. My prayers are with you. Hold on as best you can till you get the test results!







Vikee


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for asking.... the nurse just called (as I missed the doc yesterday). once again, no dysplasia with the polyps (and no recurrence of H. Pylori either) - so that is good! however, I know that I still need to be careful about what I put in my tummy, as it can be pretty sensitive, and I am sure we will need to scope things out again from time to time. (heck, have to scope the other end every 3 years anyway, because of adenomas!)


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Great news Jan!! I'm so happy for you. But the pain goes on for you!







Hold on tight!







Vikee


----------

